Ask HN: Most convincing evidence that a US economic recession is coming in 2020? - nicdc
======
troydavis
One is unlikely to outthink Bloomgberg’s recession index, especially since
recessions are usually the result of collective loss of confidence:
[https://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/us-economic-recession-
tra...](https://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/us-economic-recession-tracker/)

------
corporate_shi11
A recession will come, but who knows if it will be in 2020.

There are plenty of things to be concerned about, such as [0], but the
existence of explosives does not imply an explosion is imminent. There needs
to be a spark in the right place. Tectonic plates interacting means there will
be seismic activity, but when and of what magnitude? Such questions are
impossible to answer with any detail and certainty.

[0] [https://www.zerohedge.com/markets/different-acronyms-same-
di...](https://www.zerohedge.com/markets/different-acronyms-same-disaster-
bond-ratings-are-once-again-sale)

